# Farmbot auf der G15



## Jasyra1980 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Hab gestern meine Freundin an meinen rechner gelassen und nun habe ich nen Farmbot auf meiner G15 Tastatur.

Kann mir jemand helfen den zu entfernen? Oder kann ich den einfach ungenutzt lassen ohne das Blizz was davon mitbekommt? 

Hab mal nen Screen gemacht vieleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus. 


Screen vom farmbot

MfG


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2010)

Ich würd ihn entfernen, sonst musst du sie nachher reinigen.


----------



## nirvanager1 (5. Juli 2010)

Bot(Tier)fänger anrufen die beseitigen das


----------



## Kerosin22 (5. Juli 2010)

Oh mein gott das ist ja der schrecklichste Farmbot den ich je gesehen habe da hilft nur eins streicheln danach beissen dann verschwindet der wieder XD


----------



## cErIaTz (5. Juli 2010)

rofl^^


ja so etwas hab ich in manchen raids auch ungewollt^^ 

nur mein farmbot ist viel größer und heißt katze^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2010)

Probiers mal mit kleinen Körnern die du neben die G15 streust. Normalerweise entfernt sich der Farmbot dann von selbst.

Aber pass auf, dass du die G15 danach gut putzt. Man weiss nie was so n Ding alles hinterlässt.


----------



## Failadin (5. Juli 2010)

Troll.


----------



## Dryan (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mal gehört das diese aggressiven Farmbots schon ganz schon dreist sind ....
Irgendwie hab ich sie mir nur mehr " chinesisch" und nicht so "neuseeländisch" vorgestellt..
Nunja man lernt nie aus


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. Juli 2010)

Foto des Tages, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2010)

Achja, die PETA und der Jugendschutz sind informiert. WoW ist ab 12, die Meersau ist deutlich jünger. Desweiteren ist es Tierquälerei so kleine Wuschelviecher mit bösen Killergames in Kontakt zu bringen.

Nimm das Vieh lieber nach draussen an die frische Luft und wasch das Auto mit ihm. Solange bis es vor Sauberkeit quietscht und fiept. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juli 2010)

Leg am besten eine "Futterspur" zurück in den Käfig (oder wie das bei denen heißt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) !

Viel Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (5. Juli 2010)

Das ist verdammt hart. Ich würd sagen, der die Wohung und der Account sind verloren. Ich würd mich ganz schnell beim Krisendienst melden, dein Leben ist sonst schnell im Arsch ...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Juli 2010)

Gibt da einige Möglichkeiten.
Variante 1, der Freundin mit einem Farmbotmittag drohen.
Variante 2, den Farmbot von Hand und Unterbeachtung der Farmbotregeln entfern, gegebenfalls Blizzard Informieren der Kundenservice hilft da immer.
Variante 3, die vom Mod vorgeschlagene. Futter ist ein Wirkungsvolles mittel, sollte aber vorsichtig benutzt werden. Da es sonst die G15 beschädigen kann.
Variante 4, Greifvögel ja Allgemein Farmbots, Tastatur einige Stunden rausstellen und auf Greifvogel warten, falls keiner kommt ersatz Tastatur anhängen und sich an den Kundenservice von Blizzard wenden.
Variante 5, Gelbe seiten
Variante 6, noch einige Ratschläge im Forum einholen, von erfahren Personen. 
Da ich keine Erfahrung mit Farmbots habe, muss ich sagen das wären so meine Vorschläge. Natürlich ist ein sehr Wirkungsvolles mittel immer noch die Futter Variante, da auch der Farmbot meistens recht glücklich dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2010)

Und falls garnix mehr hilft... installier ne Katze. Oder nen Hund.



(Die Meersau meiner Cousine wurde mal vom Nachbarshund gefressen. Die hat immernoch n Trauma... *g* )


----------



## Boraci (5. Juli 2010)

Kann ich mir dein Farmbot ausleihen? Und Frisst der viel Strom?!    (:


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juli 2010)

Ach ja ein Ausflug in ein Greifvogelgehege im Zoo kann dein Problem lösen (alternativ Ausflug ins Raubkatzengehege).

Vorsicht!: Die Tastatur könnte Schäden davon tragen!


----------



## Synic (5. Juli 2010)

In Ein bis Zwei Tagen solte die Akkus leer sein, dann einfach in den Papierkorp schieben und Fachgerecht entsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasyra1980 (5. Juli 2010)

Vielen dank für die netten Tips werde den ein oder anderen mal ausprobieren. Werde aber eher eine Methode wählen die das tier am leben lassen. 

Bin für weitere Vorschläge sehr offen. Ist schon interessant was für Methoden sich die WoW community ausdenkt. 

so long

und btw. der akku hält ca 2 tage läuft aber öfter mal aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (5. Juli 2010)

Dein Farmbot ist ein Performance-Killer!

Ein Hamster tut's auch.


----------



## x123 (5. Juli 2010)

Yay, genau den gleichen Monitor hatte ich auch mal^^.


----------



## Jasyra1980 (5. Juli 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Yay, genau den gleichen Monitor hatte ich auch mal^^.




War deiner auch nach nem knappen halben Jahr kaputt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (5. Juli 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> War deiner auch nach nem knappen halben Jahr kaputt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope, hat mich überstanden (2 Jahre hatte ich ihn) und ist jetzt irgendwo bei Verwandten untergekommen^^


----------



## Gromer (5. Juli 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Troll.



DU hast keine Freunde oder ? Mach mal die Vorhänge auf solltest du in dem Moment nicht schreien " Ich Schmelze Ich schmeeellzzeee " Dann kannst du es in erwägung ziehen mal Phase 2 zu testen und vor die Tür zu gehen ! 









Back to OT



Sehr Nice allerdings bin ich kein wirklicher Fan von Übergroßen Hamster kurz meersau genannt ^^ Meine Ex damals hat das gleiche gemacht mit nem Hamster der arme kerl ist stecken geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sonst sehr nice ! 


9/ 10


----------



## syntaxsniffler (5. Juli 2010)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## Boraci (5. Juli 2010)

Eine Meersau muss natürlich ein Paladin spielen...! Wieso kein Priester?! ( Meine Kuh spielt ein Tauren Druiden *g* )


----------



## syntaxsniffler (5. Juli 2010)

4/10 aber ein publikumsmagnet..



> * 273 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 82 Mitglieder, 191 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Disasterpiece (5. Juli 2010)

Oh man, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so herzhaft gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (5. Juli 2010)

ganz schön Pfiffig! so ausgereift ist Blizzards Spionagetechnik nicht, lass ihn ruhig drauf !


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juli 2010)

Der ist ja nicht nur ein Farmbot. Setz ihn mal im Raid drauf und schau was für ne Rota er macht...


----------



## Kaobaan (5. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht nur ein Farmbot. Setz ihn mal im Raid drauf und schau was für ne Rota er macht...



Hör mir auf...der roxxort sonst noch den LK HC weg...



zwei mal


----------



## Jasyra1980 (5. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht nur ein Farmbot. Setz ihn mal im Raid drauf und schau was für ne Rota er macht...



Ich habs ja gestern im Raid vorgeschlagen das die Sau weiter macht aber ausser nem Screenshot und ein +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ im chat hat sie noch nicht viel hinbekommen. 

Naja und die Fenster die auf dem Foto offen sind hat sie auch auf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. Juli 2010)

am besten steckst du die g15 in die mikrowelle, natürlich mit aktivem farmbot sonst bringts nix^^


----------



## serius1607 (5. Juli 2010)

*240 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 85 Mitglieder, 155 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare*


----------



## Vågor1 (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> (Die Meersau meiner Cousine wurde mal vom Nachbarshund gefressen. Die hat immernoch n Trauma... *g* )



Tote Meersäue können ein Traume bekommen? o.0

Ps: Ich musste lachen, da ich erst besorgt war, weil ich dieselbe Tastatur hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achja, die PETA und der Jugendschutz sind informiert. WoW ist ab 12, die Meersau ist deutlich jünger. Desweiteren ist es Tierquälerei so kleine Wuschelviecher mit bösen Killergames in Kontakt zu bringen.
> 
> Nimm das Vieh lieber nach draussen an die frische Luft und wasch das Auto mit ihm. Solange bis es vor Sauberkeit quietscht und fiept.
> 
> ...



Satz unter deinem Avatar passt 100%.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und falls garnix mehr hilft... installier ne Katze. Oder nen Hund.
> 
> 
> 
> (Die Meersau meiner Cousine wurde mal vom Nachbarshund gefressen. Die hat immernoch n Trauma... *g* )


HöHö 
Ich krieg mich nimmer ein XDDDD


----------



## Vågor1 (5. Juli 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gestern im Raid vorgeschlagen das die Sau weiter macht aber ausser nem Screenshot und ein +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ im chat hat sie noch nicht viel hinbekommen.
> 
> Naja und die Fenster die auf dem Foto offen sind hat sie auch auf bekommen
> 
> ...



Verbesserungswürdiges Gameplay, aber jeder fängt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag bescheid wenn du es fertig dressiert hast.. Dann kauf ich mir auch son Vieh


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juli 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gestern im Raid vorgeschlagen das die Sau weiter macht aber ausser nem Screenshot und ein +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ im chat hat sie noch nicht viel hinbekommen.
> 
> Naja und die Fenster die auf dem Foto offen sind hat sie auch auf bekommen
> 
> ...



Hey, WoW beherscht man am ersten Tag nicht perfekt! Musste sich sicher erstmal mit der Steuerung vertraut machen. Lass ihn(sie?) nochn bisschen üben, dann kannste bei Bossen wie Toravon (als Melee) afk gehen.
Ist doch auch ein Vorteil.


Edit: Verdammt Vagor du warst schneller ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Juli 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> Eine Meersau muss natürlich ein Paladin spielen...! Wieso kein Priester?! ( Meine Kuh spielt ein Tauren Druiden *g* )


Wie kriegst du die Kuh auf deinen Schreibtischstuhl? Nicht, dass das Tier nach dem Raid noch über Nackenschmerzen klagt.

Ich bin für die Flaschenzugentsorgung, sofern eine Lampe oder ähnliche Vorrichtungen über dem Bildschirm hängen, alternativ kannst du auch einen Kran anfordern.
Aber schön vorsichtig, schlafende Killer(haus)tiere soll man bekanntlich nicht wecken, man könnte ein Auge oder andere wichtige Körperteile verlieren.


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juli 2010)

wie putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also meine kleine katze mag mein laptop auch *g*
also zumindest in sache auf laptop schlafen und niemand merkts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (5. Juli 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wie kriegst du die Kuh auf deinen Schreibtischstuhl? Nicht, dass das Tier nach dem Raid noch über Nackenschmerzen klagt.
> 
> Ich bin für die Flaschenzugentsorgung, sofern eine Lampe oder ähnliche Vorrichtungen über dem Bildschirm hängen, alternativ kannst du auch einen Kran anfordern.
> Aber schön vorsichtig, schlafende Killer(haus)tiere soll man bekanntlich nicht wecken, man könnte ein Auge oder andere wichtige Körperteile verlieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonderanfertigung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (5. Juli 2010)

du glaubst ein bot-Problem zu haben? Lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe: 

1 Wipe-Bot (der fette Kater Greebo) der uns schon 2x alle gekillt hat weil er sich auf die Tastatur gesetzt hat als ich AFKlo war
1 Chat-Bot (der kleine Kater Gecko) der gerne schonmal über die Tasten latscht während ich tippe - Finger jagen scheint Spass zu machen
1 Großen weißen "ich stupf dich so lange bis du mich beachtest"-Bot (Schäferhündin Nami) die ganz sicher immer genau dann spielen will oder Druck hat wenn es gerade gar nicht passt^^

Aber die drei zusammen könnten dein kleines Problem sicher schnell und gründlich beseitigen


----------



## serius1607 (5. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (5. Juli 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> und btw. der akku hält ca 2 tage läuft aber öfter mal aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heb mal den kleinen Stummel hinten an. Da kannste dann den Stecker vom Mini-Usb reinstecken.

Akkus sind ständig im falschen moment leer. Usb ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasiga (5. Juli 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Variante 5, Gelbe seiten



was willste damit machen ? 	DRAUF HAUEN ? armer bot xD


----------



## Kalle1978 (5. Juli 2010)

Katze Tastatur

Hmm... Katze installieren. Die Frage ist, wie wirst Du die dann los? Hund installieren?


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juli 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> 1 Chat-Bot (der kleine Kater Gecko) der gerne schonmal über die Tasten latscht während ich tippe - Finger jagen scheint Spass zu machen



hehe^^ 
naja schlimmer ists wenn du kurz auf klo bist und sich die katze dan auf die tastatur setzt und davor enter drückt und wenn du wieder komms steht im gildenchat:
jvbsgf nskjghuka gskhregksanv lrgbazugvbas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Katze Tastatur



jop meine katze macht das auch gern xD
nur dan ist der pc an *grinns*


----------



## Blutelfmann (5. Juli 2010)

Hasiga schrieb:


> was willste damit machen ? 	DRAUF HAUEN ? armer bot xD



draufhauen? aua das tut doch weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dan liegt nurnoch ein fleck dort den muss man dan mühsam abkratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (5. Juli 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Katze Tastatur
> 
> Hmm... Katze installieren. Die Frage ist, wie wirst Du die dann los? Hund installieren?



und was muss man installieren, wenn man hund installiert hat? ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich bin noch unentschieden was du nun von mir hören möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur auswahl stehen:

1: booah geile tastatur! -> fällt weg, hab die g19
2: booah geiler freddy! -> mag keine Meersäue seit dem ich mit 6 jahren oder so mal einer das Fliegen beibringen wollte.. hat es leider nicht überlebt
3: booah geiler Drache! -> Schon, aber warum hat er so nen großes Ei zwischen den Krallen?->Southpark Folge mit dem Hodenkrebs?

Wie dem auch sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustiges Bildchen und passt vor allem zum Pala den du spielst.. FACEROLL = Meerschwein auf der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ne schöne Pediküre hat das vieh ja.. hab schon die abnormalsten Krallen bei tieren gesehen..


----------



## Cold Play (5. Juli 2010)

xD und ich hatte schon gedacht das er es ernst meint^^

war auf alle fälle ein grinsen wert danke dir =) man muss ja nicht immer alles ernst nehmen

mfg

Cold

p.s. @ Troll-schreiber 15 bis 30 minuten lachen am tag soll sage und schreibe das leben um bis zu 10 % verlängern, also schauts euch an, wenn es nicht euer ding ist klickt es weg und verlasst den thread. so müsst ihr weder uns noch euch selbst ärgern^^ (im übrigen kann das "sich ärgern" zu herzatacken führen... und wie der zufall will kann das das leben drastisch verkürzen =) )


----------



## Shikai_<3 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kann nur eins dazusagen:

Episch =D

Ich hab mir die Seele aus dem Leib gebrüllt vor lachen. xD


----------



## sykee (5. Juli 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> und was muss man installieren, wenn man hund installiert hat? ^^



n chinesen der isst den dann =)


----------



## Phanix (5. Juli 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> n chinesen der isst den dann =)



Installiert der Chinesen dann nicht wieder den Farmbot?


----------



## sykee (5. Juli 2010)

Phanix schrieb:


> Installiert der Chinesen dann nicht wieder den Farmbot?



und damit schließt sich der teufelskreis ;-)


----------



## Whizzlefizz (5. Juli 2010)

installier dir am besten noch nen zweiten, blizzard kanns dir im normalfall eh nich nachweisen, und deine produktivität geht bei dem modell fast exponentiell nach oben


----------



## Drop-Dead (5. Juli 2010)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musst lachen


----------



## Jasyra1980 (5. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschieden was du nun von mir hören möchtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Will nichts von dem hören. Hatte halt nur vor ein paar leuten zu erheitern und das habe ich bei dem ein oder anderen auch geschafft. 
Und ich wiederrum habe mir über die witzigen Ideen der anderen User totgelacht. 

so long....


----------



## The Tokaro (5. Juli 2010)

Farmbot panieren und bei 360° in den Backofen bis er Goldbraun ist oder in Alufolie wickeln und so ca. 10 min über offner Flamme grillen

(War lustig hab mir so einen abgelacht das ich vom Stuhl gefallen bin.


----------



## Aylaiun (5. Juli 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Troll.



Leider nein, Troll ist nicht ganz richtig.
Das Wort nach dem du suchst ist Meerschwein^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ja, dass der TE nur mit seiner G15 angeben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Juli 2010)

Farmbot samt Tastatur mit zum nächstem Chinarestauraunt nehmen!
Pass nur auf das du deine Tastatur wiederbekommst!

Die Braten alles, die Chinesen.
Hatte auch mal einen Farmbot der Marke Frettchen war echt nicht lustig, also schnell zum Chinesen bevor Blizzard den Braten riecht xD


PS: In 90% der Chinaimbisse gibt es einen Kerl der deinen Farmbot nach China Exportiert um ihn dort Gewinnbringend zu vermarkten, gibt gut Geld.


----------



## Azuran (5. Juli 2010)

mhm schwieriges problem ! ich würds ja mal beim tierhändler um der ecke versuchen ! der eknnt bestimmt ein mittel dagegen ^^


----------



## Maddalena (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und falls garnix mehr hilft... installier ne Katze. Oder nen Hund.
> 
> 
> 
> (Die Meersau meiner Cousine wurde mal vom Nachbarshund gefressen. Die hat immernoch n Trauma... *g* )



Die Meersau oder die Cousine?

[nachtrag] Wieso les ich die lustigen Beiträge immer erst stunden später? *kopfkratz*[/nachtrag]


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Juli 2010)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Die Meersau oder die Cousine?
> 
> [nachtrag] Wieso les ich die lustigen Beiträge immer erst stunden später? *kopfkratz*[/nachtrag]



Die Meersau


----------



## dustail (5. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Die Meersau



die meersau wurde gefressen, aber die cousine hat trauma ^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juli 2010)

Rofl, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (5. Juli 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Troll.



Neee... wie schon von erwähnt war das ein Meerschweinchen. (Caviidae) sind eine Familie aus der Ordnung der Nagetiere....



btt: Ich hab echt überlegt wie man einen Farmbot auf eine tastatur packt. Digitaler Touchscreen oder so. Aber jetzt hab ichs begriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss mal sehen ob ich meine Ratte auch dazu bewegen kann!


Dog


----------



## Gromer (5. Juli 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass der TE nur mit seiner G15 angeben wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was nützt einem die G 15 wen man trotzdem kein Skill hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (5. Juli 2010)

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (5. Juli 2010)

Jasyra1980 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> 
> Hab gestern meine Freundin an meinen rechner gelassen und nun habe ich nen Farmbot auf meiner G15 Tastatur.
> 
> ...



Ich würde nen Stiel installieren und die Tastatur putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (5. Juli 2010)

Lang hier nicht mehr so gelacht klasse!

Man könnte die Tastatur auch ins Gefrierfach legen und 12 Stunden warten dann abklopfen.

In Zukunft Freundin fernhalten oder LKW Batterie mit anschließen und unter strom setzen.


----------



## DefWarri (5. Juli 2010)

das schlimme ist, dass deine Cousine das Trauma hat, nach diesem Item jagd der Heal meiner Freundin schon seit Monaten

Aber nice, hab schön gelacht^^


----------



## retschi (5. Juli 2010)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich echt wirklich witzig!^^


----------



## Serephit (5. Juli 2010)

@TE: das ist kein Farmbot

btw: das fällt unter Accountsharing. es sei denn der hamster gehört zur familie und ist minderjährig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (5. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> In Zukunft Freundin fernhalten oder LKW Batterie mit anschließen und unter strom setzen.



an die Freundin?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (5. Juli 2010)

na hast du schon mal nen Hamster oder Meerschwein über 18gesehn??


----------



## Huntedsoul (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man, Lange net mehr so gelacht ^^ Danke euch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön, hatte mimimi erwartet^^


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. Juli 2010)

Made my day der is wirklich geil xD

lass ihn oben sonst kommt die P.E.T.A und killt dich^^

MfG SkipX


----------



## Change745 (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axela (5. Juli 2010)

och wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthaslight (5. Juli 2010)

Seht euch mal die Augen an! Es wird uns alle töten!!


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Juli 2010)

Tja die Chinesen haben keine Schuld!
Sondern die Meerschweinchen Mafia mit ihren tranierten Profi Farmbots.


----------



## Fork (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit kleinen Körnern die du neben die G15 streust. Normalerweise entfernt sich der Farmbot dann von selbst.
> 
> Aber pass auf, dass du die G15 danach gut putzt. Man weiss nie was so n Ding alles hinterlässt.



Carchi, gehst du Schildi etwa fremd?


----------



## Kagaru (5. Juli 2010)

Ich denke du hast jetzt die einmalige gelegenheit solch einen Farmbot richtig aus zu reizen ,
Es gibt da eine schöne OCZ brainmouse . Also Kopf rasieren , und maus drauf udn schauen was passiert .
Falls dann irgendwann dein Farmbot Brain afk sein sollte wirst du dies schnell merken und du kannst es Liebevoll mit einem Futterkorn bewerfen ;D

Andernfalls hilft nurnoch bei auslösen eines Bug's das Insektenspray .


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2010)

Nach einer Stunde üben kannste ja den Farmbot in Raids mitnehmen. Dann wird dich jeder beneiden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeiouz (5. Juli 2010)

Da bist du jetzt aber bei der D.E.H.T.A Hasserfüllt.
Aber einfach mal geil wie man auf so ne Idee kommt.

Made my Day


----------



## Zodttd (5. Juli 2010)

Spätestens wenn er so ausschaut solltest du du das Bundesamt für Bevölkerrungsschutz informieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grill deinen Farmbot einfach , schmeckt bestimmt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Karli1994 (5. Juli 2010)

um den g15 los zu werden intalliere einen tierarzt der kann den g15 einfach einschläfern


----------



## Krshna (5. Juli 2010)

Kennt ihr schon das neue Farmbot-EX? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohinder (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für den thread! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Tag um halb 12 doch noch gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chregi (5. Juli 2010)

hahaha rofl made my day!


----------



## Orthrus (5. Juli 2010)

*Cuy (Meerschweinchen) gebraten*
*Zutaten (4 Portionen):*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Meerschweinchen (ohne Fell, nicht enthäutet, ausgenommen und gereinigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 Kartoffeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100 g geröstete Erdnüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100 g salzige Cracker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 300 ml Salsa-Sauce



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Knoblauchzehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Salz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fett zum Braten


*Zubereitung:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestreichen Sie die Meerschweinchen mit Salz. Zerdrücken Sie die Knoblauchzehen und geben Sie sie in 100 ml Salsa. Bestreichen Sie die Meerschweinchen ringsherum mit der Salsa.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Braten Sie die Meerschweinchen ähnlich wie Hühnerbrüste von beiden Seiten im heißen Fett. Die Zubereitungszeit kann bis zu 30 Min. betragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kochen Sie zwischenzeitlich die Kartoffeln nach Ihrer bevorzugten Art (Salzkartoffeln, Pellkartoffeln).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hacken Sie die Erdnüsse fein und rösten Sie sie dann kurz in einer Pfanne an. Geben Sie 100 ml Wasser und die restlichen 200 ml Salsa hinzu. Lösen Sie dann die Cracker in der Sauce auf. Die Sauce sollte nicht zu flüssig sein. Für den Fall, dass die Sauce zu dickflüssig wurde, geben Sie etwas Olivenöl hinzu. Würzen Sie ggf. mit Salz, Pfeffer und Tabasco nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Teilen Sie die Meerschweinchen jeweils in zwei Hälften und richten Sie sie mit den Kartoffeln und der Sauce an.


Guten Appetit wünscht : Kochen International


----------



## HDMagosh (6. Juli 2010)

hehe


----------



## Ademos14 (6. Juli 2010)

Selbst Moderatoren flamen munter mit.... xD


----------



## freezex (6. Juli 2010)

Omg ich komm nicht auf die seite, geht der link bei euch allen?

Bei mir kam diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## Hasse (6. Juli 2010)

Nein, der link funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, sehr schade....


----------



## Mäuserich (6. Juli 2010)

VERDAMMT!!! Da ist ein Bild in dem es offensichtlich um Nagetiere geht und der Link ist tot...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wasch den Bot mal dann verschwindet er bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Juli 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass der TE nur mit seiner G15 angeben wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er das wollte, hätte er eine G19 genommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon öfters dieses Bot-Problem und kann sagen das der Katzentip nummero uno ist....
Nur sollte man sich öfters mal ne neue Katze im autorisiertem FAchhandel bsorgen da diese schnell verschleißen...

[attachment=10716:lustige-bilder20.jpg]


----------



## StylizZ (6. Juli 2010)

Ich Will Das Bild Auch Sehen!!! arghhhhh;-D


----------



## Netzombie (6. Juli 2010)

Bei dieser Art von Bot musst du sehr aufpassen. Ich habe es selber mal mit einem Ratten Bot versucht. Dieser hat sich aber als hinterlistiger Virus entpuppt!
Die Ratten fanden es viel lustiger die Tasten aus meiner Tastatur raus zu rupfen und damit in ihrem Schrank zu verschwinden. Ich durfte meine Tastatur natürlich allein wieder zusammen basteln.


----------



## Esda (6. Juli 2010)

Ich wär vorsichtig mit dem Bot, sonst holt der seinen Bruder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (6. Juli 2010)

StylizZ schrieb:


> Ich Will Das Bild Auch Sehen!!! arghhhhh;-D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier bitteschön^^ (ist das foto vom link)

mfg

Cold


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Juli 2010)

Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber wenn das kein sinnloser Thread bzw Spamthread (der normalerweise mit einem Witz von Kik vom Mod sofort geschlosssen wird) ist, dann versteh ich die Welt echt nicht mehr.

Btw lustiges Foto.


----------



## Phenyl19 (6. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber wenn das kein sinnloser Thread bzw Spamthread (der normalerweise mit einem Witz von Kik vom Mod sofort geschlosssen wird) ist, dann versteh ich die Welt echt nicht mehr.
> 
> Btw lustiges Foto.



Auf Seite 1 spammt nen Mod doch fleißig mit...aber naja lieber so ein sinnlos lustiger Thread,als dieses ewige Gearscore gestreite und rumgeheule.


----------



## mmm79 (6. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht nur ein Farmbot. Setz ihn mal im Raid drauf und schau was für ne Rota er macht...



Mit sowas wär ich vorsichtig, wenn sie viel besser ist als du, wollen deine gildies lieber das Meerschweinchen dabeihaben und du darfst nur mehr das TS bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (6. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (6. Juli 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 1 spammt nen Mod doch fleißig mit...aber naja lieber so ein sinnlos lustiger Thread,als dieses ewige Gearscore gestreite und rumgeheule.


oder geheule wegen "gief beta inv"


----------



## Xeharnoth (6. Juli 2010)

Den Monitor hab ich auch bei mir im Büro rumstehen =D

btt.

Made my day xD


Lange nicht mehr so gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (6. Juli 2010)

Haha Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich den Text gelesen hab 0 plan von was du redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber dann das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich dacht erst so: Hä Wtf wie kommt n Farmbot auf ne Tastatur?`Vllt übers Display o.O?

aber dann als ichs bild gesehn hab xD

Alter zu Geil ohne scheiß

5***** /5*****


----------



## Darmok (6. Juli 2010)

Also, ich muss ja sagen, ein absoluter Fail von deiner Freundin. Hardware und KI passen da nicht zusammen. Ich empfehle einen Umbau der G15 auf Farmbotmaßstab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu anderen Beiträgen find ich den Beitrag erstklassig. Seit wann ist es Spam, andere User zum lachen (und mal nicht zum weinen) zu bringen. Ich denke nicht, dass buffed.de was dagegen haben könnte!


----------



## Boraci (6. Juli 2010)

Darmok schrieb:


> Also, ich muss ja sagen, ein absoluter Fail von deiner Freundin. Hardware und KI passen da nicht zusammen. Ich empfehle einen Umbau der G15 auf Farmbotmaßstab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/Sign


----------



## Pomela (6. Juli 2010)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so herzhaft gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Zuerst dachte ich, wovon spricht der überhaupt?!? Aber der Screenshot erklärt natürlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (6. Juli 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> [...]
> hier bitteschön^^ (ist das foto vom link)
> 
> mfg
> ...


Dank dir Cold!

Das Schweinchen is ja mal zu cute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und das nasse schaut einfach drollig ^^)

Bei so nem Farmbot würde ich auch mal gegen die Blizz Richtlinien verstossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (6. Juli 2010)

So, nu scheint der Link ja wieder zu funktionieren...

zu: Installier mal die Software: Katze ---> Erfolg!
zu: Installier mal die Software: Hund ---> Erfolg!

Ergebnis: Farmbot ist abgeschaltet, nun: 

Klassenraid auf der G15.....


----------

